
Unique Training Site for Ruby - duck
http://www.rubyproblems.com/
======
pwim
I don't really like the example solution.

LatLong.to_xy is not an object oriented way of doing things, and is abusing
the ruby convention of to_* methods.

Also, the LatLong method extends self, without giving the reader any
explanation why or what this does. Furthermore, this isn't a usual ruby
paradigm (at least it is the first time I've seen it).

